# Quel mac avez-vous rêvé d'avoir ?



## rezba (24 Septembre 2002)

Bon, disons-le tout net, ceci est un peu une suite logique de  cela .

Nous sommes nombreux à avoir eu en mains des macs depuis longtemps, à en avoir possédé. Certains ont des listes longues comme un jour sans pain, d'autres, ou les mêmes, empilent leurs vielles UC tellement ils les gardent.

Mais quelque soit le nombre, ou l'importance de la collection, il y a bien une machine que vous avez rêvé d'avoir, et que vous n'avez pas eu !? Et laquelle est-ce donc ?

Alors, par qui on commence ? Ben par moi, pardi!
De prime abord, y'en aurait beaucoup. Depuis 1987, j'ai eu en main une bonne partie de la gamme complète. Le premier mac qui fut à moi (même s'il ne m'appartenait pas juridiquement), c'était un MACSE30. Je l'aime toujours.
Puis vinrent les Mac II. Le mien, ce fût un IIci, magnifique, même si je rêvais secrètement d'un II fx...
Puis vinrent les LC, calamiteux. Le mien, un LC1, tout simple, efficace, mais pas très performant. Pas de rêves dans cette gamme. Ni dans celle des centris et autres quadra. Performantes, mais pas belles.
Vinrent les PowerMac. Le mien, un 7200. Une erreur, rétrospectivement. Mais c'était un don... Je préferais celui du boulot, un 8500. Bien sûr, dans cette gamme, se nichait une machine de rêve : le Twentieth Anniversary. C'était beau. Mais je n'en rêvais pas vraiment. Un peu snob, peut-être. Puis il y eut le Cube. Beau aussi, mais même effet. Trop.

Puis je n'ai pas rêvé, mais voulu une grosse tour design. Un G4 dual 800, acheté en octobre 2001. Pour la première fois de ma longue carrière de MacUSer, j'avais la machine la plus puissante de la gamme.

Bref, à force d'avoir fait toutes les gammes périodiquement,  je me demandais bien quelle machine ancienne je rêverais d'avoir, et bien sûr, j'ai trouvé !
Dans tout ce que j'ai eu, point d'iMac! Je voulais du plus gros, de l'ouvrable et modifiable. Je ne les ai même pas vraiment regardé. Pourtant, maintenant, je sais que j'en voudrais, juste pour mettre dans mon salon. Un vrai, un beau, un bien délirant, le mac que je n'ai pas eu et que je rêverais d'avoir :






Un PowerFlower.

Et toi, macuser, mon ami, lequel te fait toujours rêver ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2002)

comme je te comprend... un grand succés pour Apple Belgique !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2002)

à un moment, j'ai revé de ça....


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

j'ai rêvé du Ti400 de BenR !! 

prie pour que je décroche un job mon benji d'amour!

(de celui de touba aussi mais là c'était foutu d'avance)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2002)

Il fut un temp ou j'ai revé de ça :






a le quadra 950 ! (je connais un boite de production TV qui s'en serve encore pour du montage sous avid !)


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2002)

un Artémis ! Ficelle, t'as revé d'un Artémis ?
Wouah ! Je l'avais oublié.
Combien en  ont-ils vendu ? J'n'en ai jamais vu un en vrai! Y'en a eu en Europe ?
Les gens qui ont rêvé d'avoir un G3 All-In-One, Steeve aurait du leur donner un iMac !


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2002)

C'est aussi rare en europ qu'un powerbook 2400 !





(j'ai la chance de voir un 2400 au printemp !)


----------



## maousse (24 Septembre 2002)

Moi j'ai revé d'un powerbook 165, et je l'ai eu.....l'an dernier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (il allait partir à la poubelle le pauvre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif)


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr />* un Artémis ! Ficelle, t'as revé d'un Artémis ?
Wouah ! Je l'avais oublié.
Combien en  ont-ils vendu ? J'n'en ai jamais vu un en vrai! Y'en a eu en Europe ?
Les gens qui ont rêvé d'avoir un G3 All-In-One, Steeve aurait du leur donner un iMac !
*<hr /></blockquote>

jamais vu non plus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

mais c'est une machine qui doit encore etre au top avec quelques petits amenagements...


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2002)

J'avais eu l'occasion à l'époque de travailler quelques jours avec un powerbook 170 (j'étais sur SE30 à l'époque). C'est le premier portable qui m'ait fait réellement envie. Pour l'époque, un super écran noir et blanc, une bécane qui allait vite et tout et tout.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2002)

Le Mac rêvé?... Difficile à dire... J'ai réussi l'année dernière à dégoter un MacPlus qui trône maintenant fièrement sur mon étagère... J'aimais beaucoup la série des Quadra, 900 et 950... Et mon premier Mac que je me suis payé fut un 8500/180 fin 1996... Après coup, j'ai un peu regretté de ne pas avoir pris le 9500 à la place... 
Sinon mon Mac rêvé serait le prochain Mac avec un bi-processeur IBM à 2Ghz avec l'écran 23 pouces... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif Rêvons un peu... 
J'aimerais aussi trouver un Mac 128...


----------



## PowerBookophile (24 Septembre 2002)

On pourra dire ce que l'on veut, mais l'ordinateur dont j'ai rêvé est le Macintosh Portable. Je sais, il était lourd et peu puissant. En dehors de celui-ci, je pencherais vers un Duo 2300c (le concept était génial non), j'ai déjà un 280c et je ne peux pas m'en séparrer même si la batterie est vraiment mal en poing.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* 

jamais vu non plus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

mais c'est une machine qui doit encore etre au top avec quelques petits amenagements...   *<hr /></blockquote>

oui processeur sur support ZIF ! Bus PCI ! ....


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2002)

le seul truc, c'est que ces All-in-One étaient super durs à bidouiller. Lorsqu'on les ouvrait, fallait faire gaffe à l'accroche de l'écran sur le boitier,sinon, on risquait de faire péter le tube ! (héhé, j'ai upgradé un SE30 en SE40...)


----------



## benR (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* j'ai rêvé du Ti400 de BenR !! 
*<hr /></blockquote>

et moi j'ai rêvé de te le vendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
(à un prix d'ami, bien sûr...)

pour pouvoir m'acheter le Mac dont je rêve...
c'est un peu une histoire sans fin, tout ça...


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2002)

et pis ça nous dis pas de quel modèle tu as rêvé...


----------



## bluespot (25 Septembre 2002)

Eh bien pour moi, les ordinateurs que j'ai rêvé :

l'Apple IIgs, très dur à trouver en Suisse (car jamais officiellement commercialisé), mais je l'ai eu downunder. Il y aura des photos sur mon site si j'ai le temps.


----------



## Zitoune (25 Septembre 2002)

J'ai rêvé du 840Av pour ses possibilités multimédia, du Mac 20è anniversaire pour son écran et ses enceintes, de l'eMate pour sa résistance !


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2002)

Le Mac qui m'a fait rever pendant longtemps était le premier iBook Mandarine. Je n'avais malheureusement pas les moyens de me le payer. Je me suis rattrapé il y a quelques mois en achetant une  unité d'occasion.

Sinon il y a aussi le Mac IIfx qui m'a longtemps impressionné mais je n'ai jamais pu en acquérir un. Idem pour le Spartacus ...


----------



## mfay (25 Septembre 2002)

J'ai révé de plein de Mac

Le Mac SE/30 - Puissance impressionnante à l'époque.

Le IIfx - un monstre.

Le premier mac à processeur 350Mhz pwrPC 604 (me souviens plus du nom, il dépassait tout les micros en puissance : 3x plus rapide que le plus rapide des PC, en prix aussi).

Actuellement, je rève d'un Cube d'occasion pas trop cher pour ma collection. Le plus beau de tous les Mac. 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Vindiou, j'allais oublier le principal, le meilleur, le best :

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif En 1984 : j'ai révé du Mac 128 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## vm (25 Septembre 2002)

j'ai un 
iMac G3 700 depuis 1 an






et un LC 475 et un Power Macintosh 7200/90 depuis 2 mois









et je reve actuelement d'un Mac Plus , un portable avec un 68K , un portable avec un PowerPC 603e et un Power Macintosh G3

















et si posible un iMac G4






et un 20th Anniversary Macintosh gratuit  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 





voila ma lise pour noël  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2002)

Voilà les deux machines dont je rêve en ce moment :


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

Moi, je rêve seulement de celui de gauche.
Sinon, j'ai rêvé du 6100 Dos compatible
DuSE30 (j'en ai eu un et l'ai céder à un instit qui m'a racheté mon g3 350 B&amp;B)
Et du spartacus...
(sans oublier le quicksilver qui trône sous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif mon bureau)


----------



## vm (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />* 
Et du spartacus...
*<hr /></blockquote>
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2002)

Je n'ai ni le6100 dos compatible, ni le spartacus (il me plairait bien celui-là aussi) mais j'ai les deux autres  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  et tu as raison d'en rêver : deux superbes machines.


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2002)

Courage ca viendra un jour ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2002)

moi quand j'ai eu mon premier mac (un LC) je revais d'un quadra 950 puis apres d'un 8100 puis d'un 9500 bref toujours le haut de gamme.
Aujourd'hui je reve d'un mac qui n'existe encore pas ..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## PipoCanaja (26 Septembre 2002)

Bon, c'est parti alors. Chacun son tour ...

Actuellement ce qui me fait rever c'est la config max du moment, mais ca doit etre le cas de tout le monde si on fait abstraction du prix (cad PowerMac G4 Ultime et ecran plat 23 pouces)

Ma signature indique ce que j'aie en ce moment et qui me donne la plus grance satisfaction. Cependant, je reve d'un power book ( les derniers avec 603 ou les premiers powerbooks G3) Et ca ca me trotte dans la tete depuis pas mal de temps. Mais j'ai pas encore trouvé la perle rare.

Encore un detail. Si XpostFacto le permettait j'adorerais voir un un 9600 bipro 604e faire tourner OSX. Je pense qu'on serait surpris (avec pas mal de RAM et une carte graphique un peu recente, jaguar doit faire des merveilles. )
D'ailleurs puisqu'on est a rever, je me demande ce que donnerait mon 7300 G4 400 avec une carte graphique de maintenant (je sais pas si on en trouve encore en PCI je pense que oui quand meme). Il est tout a fait utilisable pour tous les jours, d'une stabilité jamais atteinte auparavant sur cette machine, mais lorsque les magnifiques economiseurs d'ecran sont testés, c'est un diaporama simple au lieu des fondus et autre deplacements dans l'image !

Pour l'esthetique , un 20eme anniversaire serait sympa dans le sejour. Mais ca s'arrete a l'esthetique.

bon je m'egare, alors on recapepete :
* powerBook G3 WallStreet
* powerBook 603 (je crois que c'etait des 5300)
* un 9600 bipro avec un OS en tirant parti ... (pkoi pas BeOS d'ailleurs !)
* un 20eme anniversaire.

Je crois que l'ordre est assez significatif.

Si je trouve autre chose ... je vous previens !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2002)

Moi je reve ce ça comme prochaine machine : 






Attention c'est vendu sans OS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(sisi c'est un ordinateur)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Langellier (1 Octobre 2002)

Le mac idéal pour moi serait une sorte de mac Classic, avec ses caractéristiques techniques, sauf une amélioration de l'écran. Le format "A4 portrait" pour taper des textes au format feuille de papier.
NB : expérience à faire : démarrer simultanément un Mac Classic (1987) et un ordi 2002 : lequel pensez-vous permettra de commencer à taper un texte en premier ? le Mac Classic bien sûr, comme celui qui subsiste encore dans mon établissement et dont personne ne veut se servir... de peur d'attraper de maladies !!! Des dizaines de prof qui tapent leurs textes (après 2 à 3 minutes de démarrage), avec un écran en millions de couleurs pour un texte N&amp;B.


----------



## woulf (1 Octobre 2002)

Un des mac qui m'a fait le plus rêver: le SE30. A la place, j'avais un classic 4/40 (ça laisse rêveur ces chiffres !)...
Alors, quand je voyais des potes en LC, ils avaient la COULEUR !!! je bavais un peu aussi, mais c'était surtout le SE30 quand même... Oh et le IIfx aussi.

Dans un autre registre, le powerbook 180c était sympa aussi, et j'ai également rêvé du powerbook (wall street et pismo, je les confonds tout le temps: ceux avec la pomme blanche, à l'envers quand le portable est ouvert), pas le premier G3.

En ce moment, je rêve d'un imac 800 superdrive, surtout le superdrive... un powermac, je cracherai pas dessus, mais je ne dépenserai pas le prix.

Enfin, j'avais rêvé du cube, et j'en ai offert un à ma femme, il y a un peu plus d'un an !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bluespot:</font><hr />*
l'Apple IIgs, très dur à trouver en Suisse (car jamais officiellement commercialisé), mais je l'ai eu downunder. Il y aura des photos sur mon site si j'ai le temps.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Heuuu la t'es  un peu hors jeu, car je connais des revendeurs qui ont switché de l'amiga pour vendre du IIgs à l'époque...

Et on en trouve en masse en Suisse... Chez Pomme A on en avait une bonne 15e et la j'en avais 3 au grenier avant de les balancer y a quelques  semaines... C est te dire on habite pas loin en plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


Sinon le mac de mes rêves se fut quand même le spartacus... Juste comme lecteur Mp3 de salon c est la classe et si qqu en a un sous la main je suis prets à en mêttre facilement 1500 pour une version Suisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rezba (5 Octobre 2002)

demande à   Joker , c'est lui qui a racheté le Spartacus de PommeA :  850 !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2002)

Y en a eu plusieurs chez Pomme A le dernier fut vendu pour bien moins que ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2002)

c'était pas annoncé dans les bons plans suisses de Couleur 3, ça!

_au fait, ça n'a rien à voir avec le propos général, mais ils deviennent quoi, PommeA ? Ils devaient reconvertir leur site en base-ressource, ou un truc comme ça ?_


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr />*
au fait, ça n'a rien à voir avec le propos général, mais ils deviennent quoi, PommeA ? Ils devaient reconvertir leur site en base-ressource, ou un truc comme ça ? *<hr /></blockquote>

Va faire un tour sur www.cuk.ch. Tu retrouveras les tests (les anciens tests  de PommeA mais aussi des nouveaux, toujours intéressants à mon goût) et des humeurs.

Par contre, pommeajour s'est évanoui. Dommage mais pour faire vivre un site de ce type sans faire payer les surfeurs, il faut trouver des sponsors de poids, pas évident, je suppose.


----------



## Macthieu (16 Octobre 2002)

J'ai surtout rêvé du spartacus. malheureusement j'ai pas les moyens.
le seul autre ordi dont je rêve est un atari. Dommage qu'il ne soit pu sur le marché


----------



## Komac (18 Octobre 2002)

A l'époque, le Performa 5500 me faisait saliver avec sa robe noire, le Spartacus aussi, unique.
Maintenant je b pour le Titanium.
Haaaa le Titanium


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Octobre 2002)

Le Spartacus, et même encore maintenant.
Bien sûr je cracherai pas sur un cube ou un G4 Bi-1,25, mais je préfèrerais un Spartacus.


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2002)

sans hesiter et pas encore cité : un powerbook G3.
pas forcement pour ses perfomances, mais poue son esthetique.
c'est le premier ordinateur, voir le seul à ce jour, qui donnait envie d'etre touché (caressé), Ah, ces formes, cette robe noire et ces melanges de matieres, mmmmh...

hum.

bref, sexy /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## krigepouh (21 Octobre 2002)

Depuis l'AE je rêvais d'un iMac G4 17", une machine su-blime ! Comme je l'ai dit sur un autre post j'ai eu la chance d'en gagner un à un concours sur le web  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon je "rêve" toujours d'avoir un Lisa (je ne sais pas où  je le mettrais, mais c'est une autre histoire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 
Sinon le mac de mes rêves se fut quand même le spartacus... Juste comme lecteur Mp3 de salon c est la classe et si qqu en a un sous la main je suis prets à en mêttre facilement 1500 pour une version Suisse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Ca tombe bien, y en a un a pile 1500  sur ebay en ce moment, jusqu'au 29/10 ici  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2002)

quelqu'un se souvient peut-être de ce modèle, le emate.







J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester à l'apple expo (1996) sur un des stands d'apple. Ca fut vraiment un choc: je commence à le tester, prendre le stylet et écrire sur l'écran, tout les mots sont reconnus, aucun apprentissage, pas de techniques bizarres (graphiti sur palm) les mots écrits en curviligne sont très bien reconnus. On passe à une autre appli de dessin, je fais un rond (fallait voir le rond) et hop un rond s'affiche, pareil pour les lignes.
On nous montre dans la démo que l'écran peut-être utislisé dans la longueur (très pratique) et que le port infrarouge permet d'échanger des infos entre les élèves et le prof.
Ce modèle était vraiment le précurseur de que veut faire windows aujourd'hui avec le tabletPC (queqlues années de retard  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) et ce que Palm a révé de faire un jour. Bref le portable de rêve.
Quand on voit qu'Apple a ajouté une tecnologie de reconnaissance d'écriture à jaguar, on peut se demander qu'est ce qu'ils préparent...
Un nouveau mac de rêve...


----------



## Onra (7 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nchevallier:</font><hr />* Quand on voit qu'Apple a ajouté une tecnologie de reconnaissance d'écriture à jaguar, on peut se demander qu'est ce qu'ils préparent...
Un nouveau mac de rêve...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ils attendent peut-être que le marché soit plus mature. En effet, IBM s'est cassé les dents l'année dernière. Maintenant, Microsoft se lance en compagnie d'une bonne liste de fabricant. Et puis, le TabletPC sera fournit avec WindowsXP tablet.
Tiens, tiens... en intégrant InkWell dans Jaguar, Apple a déjà son OS spécial Tablet !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Zitoune (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nchevallier:</font><hr /> * quelqu'un se souvient peut-être de ce modèle, le emate.* 

[/QUOTE]

Copieur


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (4 Février 2003)

En effet que ce soit un PDA ou une Tablet Mac, je serais preneur pour pouvoir enfin me passer de ce truc ridicule qui s'appelle graphiti sur Palm ...


----------

